# quelle appli GPS pour un ipad 3G



## arbaot (10 Juillet 2010)

quel appli avez-vous testé / utilisé

ce qui vous plaît / déplaît par rapport à un gps classic


----------



## wayne (14 Juillet 2010)

Waze. C'est Pas parfait mais c'est gratuit. Il y a des info trafic qu'on peut compléter, on ne trouve pas toujours l'adresse mais bon, ça devrait progresser


----------



## arbaot (15 Juillet 2010)

testé en off line c'est pas top


----------

